# Kniesocken für den Herbst / Winter



## *Miss Geschick* (20. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach Kniestrümpfen für die jetzt kommende kalte Jahreszeit.
Darf gerne etwas buntes sein 
Und wenn möglich mit Merino.
Bin da bisher nur auf X-Bionic gestossen oder auf CEP.
Oder habt Ihr noch andere gute Anlaufstellen wo ein paar Socken nicht gerade 50 Euro und mehr kostet?


----------



## Pflughocke (20. September 2016)

Fox Fri  20 Eur, von O neal gibt es auch bunte Dinger O neal pro Mx und O neal Mx Socken, generell eher bei MX und nicht bei MTB suchen, da findest du mehr, anprobieren wäre gut , wichtig ist vorallem das die nicht rutschen das nervt sonst beim biken enorm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (20. September 2016)

Paar Knielinge/Beinlinge von Mavic, Assos oder Santini. Wesentlich bequemer, vielfältiger einsetzbar sowieso. Aber klar, der Style-Faktor geht halt garnicht. Benutze ich im Herbst/Winter fast ausschliesslich.


----------



## Aninaj (20. September 2016)

Suchst du was mit "Fuß" unten dran oder eher ohne? Für mit ohne Fuß würde ich mich auch interessieren. Ansonsten trage ich gerne Knielinge oder Beinlinge. Die kann man flexibler nutzen und auch an/aus-ziehen.

Aber da hab ich mit bunt bisher auch nicht viel gefunden


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. September 2016)

Ich suche mit Fuss. Knielinge hab ich welche, nur leider etwas zu gross


----------



## Mausoline (20. September 2016)

Die Knielinge von Mavic sind super, innen angerauht und sitzen klasse.

Strümpfe auch bei Ski- und Snowboardbedarf suchen,
Icebreaker oder Smartwool eingeben, ich hatte mir letztes Jahr bestimmt 10 Paar bei Sport-Scheck und/oder Globetrotter etc. zum Anprobieren kommen lassen. Meine CEP waren teuer, aber die sind super


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. September 2016)

schau mal hier, da bestelle ich immer mal wieder, die Strümpfe sind ganz gut, viel Auswahl und nicht alle haben die Mega-Kompression 

http://stutzstrumpfshop.de


----------



## Perlenkette (22. September 2016)

Wenn es nicht ultra-bunt und von einer angesagten Marke sein muß; kann ich die Funktions-Kniestrümpfe vom Kaffeeröster und -äh- die vom schwedischen Klamottenladen empfehlen (mit Kompression).   Sind m.E. nicht schlechter als z.B. die teuren von craft; die ich mir im Frühling gegönnt habe. (Und die nach der ersten (!!) Tour schon Laufmaschen hatten...... (eigene Schuld wegen Killer-Pedalen und Schusseligkeit)). Folglich gebe ich aber nicht mehr soviel Geld für Socken aus. Wenn es richtig kalt wurde, habe ich im letzten Winter noch die Thermo-Sportsocken auch vom Kaffeeröster darüber gezogen. (Ich war bis -7°C 2,5 Std. unterwegs).


----------



## Thebike69 (22. September 2016)

Ich Föne meine Schuhe im Winter immer etwas an(stehenimkeller) dazu fahre ich die Endura Compressions Socken


----------



## Echinopsis (22. September 2016)

Bei Reitsportklamotten gibt es auch eine große Auswahl an Kniestrümpfen in diversen Varianten. 
Bei Chapini kannst du auch kucken http://www.chapini.de/cat/index/sCategory/45?p=1 Die Overknees sind allerdings zum Teil nur so lang, dass sie gerade übers Knie reichen.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. September 2016)

Ich hab nun mal ein paar X-Socks bestellt. Waren im Angebot und ich hab in dem Shop eh was bestellt.
Bei den anderen Anbietern muss ich mal noch suchen.
Sollte schon was buntes sein. Ich mag es einfach bunt 
Wenn es sehr kalt wird benutze ich auch immer noch zusätzlich Zehenwärmer. Die halten zumindest noch etwas extra warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau_B (28. September 2016)

Hallo, ich fahr seit längerem die ion bd socks, die es jetzt auch Bunt gibt. Der Vorteil ist, sie haben kleine Schutzpolster mit eingenäht, Gott sei Dank, kann ich aber dazu nichts sagen, ob das wirklich was bringt. Sie bleiben bei mir auf jeden Fall an Ort und Stelle, und sind etwas dickere Socken. Grüße Frau_B


----------



## Perlenkette (29. September 2016)

https://www.happysocks.com/de/athletic/

Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob die lang genug sind.

Nachtrag zu oben: Ich habe erfahren, dass ich in einem Kaffeeröster-Testshop eingekauft habe. In die anderen Läden kommen die Socken in Kürze; in Anthrazit und in LILA, das ist doch auch schon mal was .


----------



## murmel04 (2. Oktober 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> https://www.happysocks.com/de/athletic/
> 
> Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob die lang genug sind



Also die Happy Socks gehen bei mir max bis zur Mitte des Unterschenkels, bis zur Kniescheibe sind dann noch locker 2 Hand breit Platz .
Außerdem finde ich Sie recht dünn, jetzt gehen sie noch aber für kühler öde gar kalt sind die nix.
Zumindest für mich


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. Oktober 2016)

Also die Gore MTB Thermo Socken lang gehen mir bis direkt unters Knie. Sind warm und bequem - allerdings auch nicht bunt sondern schwarz. Wolle nur normale, keine Merino. 
In meinen Sommerschuhen wird es damit zu eng, weswegen ich mir von Castelli die Seta-light in 9cm und 13cm besorgt habe (Merino mit Seidenanteil daher sehr dünn und passen in die Sommerschuhe) leider sind 13cm noch lange nicht bis zum Knie, trage aber ohnehin immer lange Bib oder Beinlinge, daher macht _mir _das nix.

Castelli hat sonst auch Merinosocken (Modell Venti mit Merinowolle-Mischfaser) und 20cm Bündchen - was dann allerdings auch nicht übers Knie geht oder bunt wäre


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Oktober 2016)

gucke hier mal,sind auf jeden Fall ne Menge Bunte dabei 

https://eleven-sportswear.de/socken/kompressionsocken


----------



## Martina H. (3. Oktober 2016)

.. die sind ja mal geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Oktober 2016)

Also ich hole mir Kniesocken bei Bergzeit, wenn sie reduziert sind. Die hier gehen bis übers Knie, sind mit viel Merinowolle und von den üblichen Verdächtigen (Icebreaker und Smartwool).


----------



## isartrails (14. Oktober 2016)

Schaut mal auf die Seite von Oneal.
Seit ich (Mann) mir diese zugelegt habe, werde ich ständig von Frauen angesprochen, wo's die zu kaufen gibt. 
Damit sie schön zur Geltung kommen, trag ich sie über der langen Radlegging.  
Das hat mich ermutigt, mir gleich noch ein Paar mit anderem Muster zu ordern...


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2016)

Sehen super aus, Poloyirgendwas muss man aber schon mögen und wollen.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2016)

Was denn sonst, außer Synthetik? 
Baumwolle saugt sich voll wie ein Schwamm, Merino reibt sich bei Socken schneller durch als man gucken kann, und normale Wolle juckt und kratzt


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2016)

Wie gesagt muss man wollen und mögen. Ich fühl mich mit Wolle an den Füßen wärmer, muss nicht 100% sein.
Nur Poly wärmt mich nicht, im Gegenteil. Erzeugt bei mir kalte und schwitzige! Füße


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wie gesagt muss man wollen und mögen. Ich fühl mich mit Wolle an den Füßen wärmer, muss nicht 100% sein.



Das ist klar, finde ich auch wärmer und angenehmer. Nur leider hat keins meiner 3 Paar Merinosocken länger als 1 Winter gehalten, scheuern sofort dünn an den Fersen und Zehen. Nochmal kauf ich mir keine, ist mir zu teuer auf Dauer. Dasselbe Schicksal erleiden auch Merinoshirts da wo der Rucksack aufliegt, also an Schulter und unterem Rücken. Nur ist es halt bei Socken noch extremer. Scheinbar ist das Material nicht für "Scheuer-"Beanspruchung gemacht. 
Aber klar, wenn man das Material haben will, kann man auch einfach mit dem erhöhten Verschleiß leben. Irgendwas ist ja immer...


----------



## isartrails (14. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist ja immer...


In der Tat, irgendwas ist immer... 
Bei Merino-Socken hab ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese sehr schnell durchscheuern. Synthetiksocken "schwitzen" unangenehm, je dicker sie sind. Reine Wolle kratzt wie Hölle.
Bei den oben gezeigten Haifischsocken mach ich es so, dass ich drunter am Fuss dünne, hautangenehme Synthetik- bzw. Mischfasersocken (mit Merino-Anteil) trage, dann die langen drüber und, wie schon beschrieben, diese auch über der langen Hose.
Neben dem wärmenden Effekt an den Waden sollen sie auch einen optischen Kontrapunkt setzen. Kleidung sollte das Dürfen.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bei den oben gezeigten Haifischsocken mach ich es so, dass ich drunter am Fuss dünne, hautangenehme Synthetik- bzw. Mischfasersocken (mit Merino-Anteil) trage, dann die langen drüber und, wie schon beschrieben, diese auch über der langen Hose.



Gutes Konzept mit den dünnen Socken drunter! Auf die Art könnten Merinosocken auch länger halten, scheuern ja nicht direkt am Schuh. Da muss ich mich direkt mal auf die Jagd nach richtig dünnen Merinosocken machen. Die ich bisher hatte waren viel zu dick für sowas.


----------



## isartrails (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab die Assos Early Winter. Die sind bei vielen Versendern gelistet und sind nicht so exorbitant teuer, wie der Rest von assos. Im Zweifel zur größeren Größe greifen, dann halten sie länger.
Dann hab ich noch die Castelli Quindici Soft Merino, die für meinen Geschmack etwas lang ausfallen (15 cm halt, wie der Name schon sagt).
Es gäbe auch noch die Merino Light Seta 13 (2 cm kürzer) mit Seide drin, aber die schlagen dann doch mit knapp 25 Euro etwas heftig für Socken zu Buche.
Nach dem oben beschriebenen Prinzip (lange Wadensocken drüber) halten die Merinosocken beider Marken meine Füsse ausreichend warm (wobei ich diesbezüglich eher der verfrorere Typ bin), es fühlt sich weder feucht, verschwitzt oder klamm an.
Für die Übergangszeit absolut ausreichend.
Ganz wintertauglich ist aber auch diese Kombi zumindest für mich nicht. Da sich die Füße halt recht wenig bewegen, bekomme ich bei Außentemperaturen um Null Grad recht schnell Eisbein. Da helfen bei mir dann nur noch Überschuhe, Neopren, Heizeinlagen oder einfach mal Biken sein lassen... Wenn Schnee liegt, geh ich eh viel lieber Skaten.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal fußballsocken , bei uns nennt man die "Stutzen, zugelegt. 
Werden normal über den Schienbeinschonern getragen und sind recht robust. Bin gespannt wie die sich schlagen....

Habe auch die MX von oneal mit denen ich recht zufrieden bin, allerdings hat das erste paar schon ein Loch weil sie durch meine dicken Waden doch arg gedehnt werden   


Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mir auch Fußballstutzen für 4euro gekauft. Wenn man sie nicht umkrempelt sind die super.
 Aber jetzt der Tipp für Mädels : reitsportsocken von decatlon. 2 paar 10 Euro.  Warm stabil  und schick kariert. 
Meine Frau hat sie gekauft und findet sie klasse.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2016)

Hab ich grad gefunden

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...turer=&vari_gre=&oxprice=&sgsale=&sgdiscount=


----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2016)

Also karrierte Socken gehen mal gar nicht - wie sieht denn das mit karrierten Hosen aus?  nee nee


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Oktober 2016)

Noch kurze Rückmeldung zu den Fußball Stutzen...

https://www.decathlon.de/fußballstu...4&origin=pla&gclid=CKLoho2m_c8CFW0R0wodog4JYg

Habe sie am we bei etwa 11 Grad zur dreiviertel Hose mit Baggy oben drüber angehabt. 
Ich würde sie nicht unter 10 Grad tragen wollen [emoji52] dafür zieht es einfach zuviel durch. 
Tragekomfort ist super,rutschen keinen mm und schmiegen sich sehr gut an. Auf Grund meiner kräftigen Waden gibt es auch einen kleinen Kompressionseffekt [emoji38] allerdings ohne abzuschnüren.
Für kühlere Temperaturen hab ich die Oneal MX die dann doch noch deutlich wärmer sind. 




Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. Oktober 2016)

Hier hat es gerade welche von Ortovox im Angebot 

http://www.biwak.com/Kleidung/1-Sch...oor.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Ortovox


----------



## decay (28. Oktober 2016)

Sehr, äh, hübsch.


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2016)

Männer


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Männer



Die haben alle keine Ahnung ;-)


----------



## hardtails (28. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Männer




selberstricken
Ok, ich kann es, bin aber ziemlich langsam und lass daher meine Socken bei Mutter produzieren.....

Passende Länge und Dicke, halten ewig. 
Nur je nach Wolle gibt es mit Nässe ein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hier hat es gerade welche von Ortovox im Angebot
> 
> http://www.biwak.com/Kleidung/1-Schicht/Socken/Skisocken/Wolle/Ortovox-Damen-Ski-Rock-N-Wool-outdoor.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Ortovox




Danke, ich glaub, die hol ich mir


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2016)

Ah, Partnerlook  Das muss dann aber gut abgesprochen sein


----------



## Pflughocke (30. Oktober 2016)

Für Österreich,
Beim Hofer gibt es gerade dünner Function Socken, sind knielang mit leichter Kompression und ziemlich flauschigen dickeren Verstärkungen im Fußberreich in coolen Farben für 3,99. Heute und gestern bim biken getragen, rutschen gar nicht, super angenehm, wie lange sie halten keine Ahnung aber für 3,99 gibts morgen noch zwei Paar für mich, falls noch in meiner Größe verfügbar.

Für Deutschland checken ob Aldi die auch gerade hat.


----------

